# Looking For 1970's Rotary Stainless Steel Automatic



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to find a watch I lost many years ago (well not the exact watch), it is a Rotary Automatic with a blue, squar(ish) face, with day and date at the 3 o'clock. It is in a stainless steel case with matching bracelet.

It had belonged to my brother who had died and in trying to protect it by wrapping it in a t-shirt I somehow managed to lose it. I have attached a picture of the watch I am after. If anybody knows how I can get hold of one or has one for sale. could you please let me know. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.



Rotary Searcher said:


> Hi, I'm trying to find a watch I lost many years ago (well not the exact watch), it is a Rotary Automatic with a blue, squar(ish) face, with day and date at the 3 o'clock. It is in a stainless steel case with matching bracelet.
> 
> It had belonged to my brother who had died and in trying to protect it by wrapping it in a t-shirt I somehow managed to lose it. I have attached a picture of the watch I am after. If anybody knows how I can get hold of one or has one for sale. could you please let me know. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to attach a picture!!!! Sorry. But any help would still be appreciated.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

One of these?


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes that's exactly it. What do you know about it? That's exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Rotary Searcher said:


> Yes that's exactly it. What do you know about it? That's exactly what I've been looking for.


 Because you are a new member I can't do this via PM, but given the story I think I am okay in posting this

http://www.birthyearwatches.com/c1975-rotary-mens-automatic/

I own the website, but have been on this forum far longer than the website has been live. I'm not hawking for business, but your description was so close to what I had I thought I might be able to help.

And no, I didn't get the watch bundled with a tee shirt at the local Age Concern shop :biggrin: I can't date it absolutely accurately but I bought it because I like the design, and have worn it quite often (but not for a little while)


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

I think my woman here is going to laugh at me when she comes in the room. I have actually got tears in my eyes now.

I've been searching for so long.

Oh my god. Thank you, I will gladly have it. I live in Germany now, Can I contact you through the internet site? To arrange things?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

WOW ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Bruce said:


> WOW ! :thumbsup:


 Hi I will send you via paypal an extra 25 euros to cover postage and packing to Germany. Will that be ok for you? That should work out at about 18 GBP I think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

Rotary Searcher said:


> Hi I will send you via paypal an extra 25 euros to cover postage and packing to Germany. Will that be ok for you? That should work out at about 18 GBP I think.


 would you like me to pass your email address over to Scot?


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, yes please. I have ordered the watch and paid for it and am now in the middle of paying the extra for postage.

Can you see my e-mail from this site or should I send it to you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

Rotary Searcher said:


> Hi, yes please. I have ordered the watch and paid for it and am now in the middle of paying the extra for postage.
> 
> Can you see my e-mail from this site or should I send it to you?


 i already have it, only Mods can see it so if ok i will pass it on :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Yep, thanks please do.

I realised after I calmed down a bit that you were the moderator. I lost this watch when I was helping a friend decorate in 1980-81. I wrapped it in a t-shirt to prevent getting paint on it. I decided not to put it back on and get it soiled with paint. So I kept it in the t-shirt, but when I got home the watch wasn't in it. It's my birthday on the 18th and the anniversary of my brothers passing away on the 28. So this is going to be a great month being able to wear that watch again. (or the exact same version).

So now for a celebratory whisky and off to bed. It's late here for an old man like me. 

Thanks again for your kind help.

Neal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

Rotary Searcher said:


> Yep, thanks please do.
> 
> I realised after I calmed down a bit that you were the moderator. I lost this watch when I was helping a friend decorate in 1980-81. I wrapped it in a t-shirt to prevent getting paint on it. I decided not to put it back on and get it soiled with paint. So I kept it in the t-shirt, but when I got home the watch wasn't in it. It's my birthday on the 18th and the anniversary of my brothers passing away on the 28. So this is going to be a great month being able to wear that watch again. (or the exact same version).
> 
> ...


 what a lucky find, really pleased for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is why I stay with the forum. Nice work gentlemen. :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

And the award for Badass of the Month goes to... :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

What an excellent and heartwarming story, that's what makes this place so special, well done to everyone involved :notworthy:

And to spread the goodwill a bit more, I am happy to donate this Rotary box free of charge if that is any good:



















It's not 1970's vintage, but it is dark blue and might make a nice home for your brother's watch :thumbsup:

Let me know if you want it, and I can either send it to scottswatches so he can post it together with your watch, or if it's too late and he's already posted yours I can send it directly to you in Germany.

:rltrlt:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

WOW!!!! Now I'm starting to "well up".

Well done everyone. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Rob....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, calm down mate, it's just a box :laugh:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Ha ha, calm down mate, it's just a box :laugh:


 Yeah I know but YOU have touched it. His luck will start getting even better now. 

Psst! Don't forget no.11 tonight.


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow thank you all so much. It would be fantastic if you could send it to Scott.

I have felt ashamed for over 30 years for losing the watch and now I really am feeling something different, thank you all very, very much.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a happy ending to a great story!!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotary Searcher said:


> Wow thank you all so much. It would be fantastic if you could send it to Scott.
> 
> I have felt ashamed for over 30 years for losing the watch and now I really am feeling something different, thank you all very, very much.


 No problemo mate, I'll post it to Scott later today if I get time :thumbsup:

PM sent to scottswatches (I need a postal address - DOH!) :laugh:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

I will send him an e-mail and let him know to check on here. I don't know his address.

What a fantastic forum! Really!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've had a reply from scottswatches, and the watch is already supplied with it's box, so this is no longer required - Oh well, the thought was there anyway :laugh:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Yep, it sure was. Thanks again. It been a great response from everyone on the forum.

By the way DaveyP are you a Scouser? You said "Calm Down." No offense meant cos, I are a Scouser too!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotary Searcher said:


> By the way DaveyP are you a Scouser? You said "Calm Down." No offense meant cos, I are a Scouser too!


 Nope, I am a cockney geezer mate :biggrin:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Born within the sound of Beau (or is it Bow) bells?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotary Searcher said:


> Born within the sound of Beau (or is it Bow) bells?


 Well, born in Islington - Is that close enough? :tongue:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Rotary Searcher maybe you can ask a mod to change your name if you wat to (or you can leave it as that) and become a regular on the forum. Who knows what good things might come out all of this...


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

you have got to love a happy ending !

deano


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

You're right Gimli, I was thinking of that. I do like the forum and the people on it.

Any suggestions for a change of name?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

Rotary Searcher said:


> You're right Gimli, I was thinking of that. I do like the forum and the people on it.
> 
> Any suggestions for a change of name?


 howe about "rotary found" :biggrin:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

or lostandfound

anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

what about just : Neal ?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Rotary Finder :laugh:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

OK then how about Bruce's suggestion, "Neal". Can you sort it out?


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Everyone on here has a "pin pallet". What is that?

DaveyP, You'll have to tell me if it's close enough. Unfortunately I don't know exactly where the Bells where and where Islington is in relationship to them.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotary Searcher said:


> DaveyP, You'll have to tell me if it's close enough. Unfortunately I don't know exactly where the Bells are and where Islington is in relationship to them.


 No idea either, Islington is north London. I only lived there until I was about 8 years old, so my cockney accent isn't as good as these guys:

Cockneys (Warning: Not safe for work.... or children... or anyone offended by bad language...)

:laugh:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

I teach English over here in the land of cabbage in vinegar, and sometimes I use an app on my tablet which presents the students with some cockney rhyming slang.

If we could just show that to the German national football team before they played, we would slaughter them every time.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Rotary Searcher said:


> Everyone on here has a "pin pallet". What is that?
> 
> DaveyP, You'll have to tell me if it's close enough. Unfortunately I don't know exactly where the Bells where and where Islington is in relationship to them.


 A pin pallet is an invention by a chap called Roskopf (sp?), He invented a pallet (For the escapement in the movement) that was much cheaper than the jewelled ones,it employs hardened steel pins for entry and exit, This made watches cheaper so the 'masses' could afford them :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks John.

Over the years, while I was trying to find the Rotary watch I lost, I have collected a few other watches on the way and have always found it fascinating. Just looking around at some of the sites on the internet is amazing for me. Looking at some of the older watches are incredibly ingenious, especially when you think that there was no Computer Aided Design etc.


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

just a note to say that I am no longer Rotary Searcher, nor Rotary Found, but ROTARY WEARER. And it's BEAUTIFUL. Back where it should have been for the last 36 years.

It will take a shed load of big men to get this off my wrist. (well maybe my little German woman may manage it a bit easier.

Thanks Scott and everyone else. I am one extremely happy bunny again.

Wheyyy Heyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Before anyone asks. My little German woman is a slim, beauty and not the fat, ugly one that roams menacingly around the corridors of Brussels.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one mate, this has been a great and heart warming story, I'm glad you got it sorted in the end :thumbsup:

Just needs a few photos (of the watch, not the slim German beauty, obviously :laugh: )


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

I'll try and get both. But clean ones obviously.

Thanks again and I'll sort it out.


----------



## BlueRock (Feb 23, 2009)

What a great outcome. You are now eligible to join the Rotary Owners' Club! BR


----------

